# Sherlock Holmes' 243 Types of Ash



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I am just returned from being a victim of a Conan Doyle Club meeting at my local cigar club. As I sat there dropping eves, smoking my new Anejo 888 cigar, I couldn't help but overhear a brief discussion regarding Sherlock Holmes having categorized 243 different types of tobacco ash.

I am neither that well versed in the nuance of ash, nor the minutia of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's masterpiece. What I do know, somewhat from hearsay and somewhat from my recollection of the books, Holmes was indeed possessed of a mind capable, as well as prone, to such detail, particularly in subjects of interest to him.

Anyway, I thought it was interesting and might make for a discussion here. If there are any Conan Doyle fans in the know, please pipe up. I'd also be interested to read any impressions the highly experienced might have regarding insight gained from observing the ash. I mean, what's it tell you about the blend, the cure, the strain, the general characteristics of the baccy you're smoking?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

GH&Co tobaccos, the flakes in particular, produce a fine gray ash that I don't see in other manufacturers' products, in general. I could imagine Sherlock seeing an ashtray with a pile of Scotch Flake Aromatic ash and thinking it might be GH&Co, rather than say Dunhill or MacBaren.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> GH&Co tobaccos, the flakes in particular, produce a fine gray ash that I don't see in other manufacturers' products, in general. I could imagine Sherlock seeing an ashtray with a pile of Scotch Flake Aromatic ash and thinking it might be GH&Co, rather than say Dunhill or MacBaren.


To what do you attribute the "fineness and grayness", Jim? For example the lighter gray, say closer to white, you see ash in a cigar, indicates age; lighter/finer = older.


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I have noticed that both "Gawith" brands of tobacco burn down to fine grey ash. I think it has a lot to do with overall quality of their tobaccos they use as well as their insane attention to detail and quality control.

Many Virginia's seem to burn down in a lighter grey consistency, while many English blends seem to make lumpier dark ash.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> To what do you attribute the "fineness and grayness", Jim? For example the lighter gray, say closer to white, you see ash in a cigar, indicates age; lighter/finer = older.


Not sure. The flakes in question are generally stronger than your run-of-the-mill tobaccos. I've read that the top of the tobacco plant is stronger than the bottom, with thinner leaves and smaller veining. Perhaps they use rather more top leaf and less bottom leaf at GH&Co.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

The 243 ashes are detailed in Sherlock's monograph, "Upon the Distinction Between the Ashes of the Various Tobaccos". Might be tough to get a copy of it though. :spy:


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I've noticed that F&T Vintage Flake burns down to a fine white ash that is very light and powdery. So light and powdery that I have to be careful of laughing while smoking it, as it ends up all over me.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

You do know that 'Sherlock Holmes' wasn't a real person? It's easy to name spectacular abilities that don't really exist.

For example, Emperor Zurg, Esq. can identify 9,287 cigars just by the clipped off caps... and it doesn't matter if they were cut, punched or bitten off.

That being said, I do enjoy Doyle's books on the character.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Emperor Zurg said:


> You do know that 'Sherlock Holmes' wasn't a real person?


Sacrilege! Heresy! :sl


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

I am a huge fan but not to where I belong to a club or anything haha. 
Jim is right about the monograph. It is mentioned in the book but does not actually exist...at least not to my knowledge. Holmes remarks on a few occasions about not "filling one's attic with useless furniture and clutter" meaning to not stunt your mind with knowledge of things that do not serve a purpose. During the latter part of the 19th century is when the first book takes place and tobacco use was hugely popular so Holmes' knowledge of tobacco ash has aided him a number of times in solving a case. For example there was an instance when the ash of a very particular trichinopoly cigar was found at a crime seen. Knowing that the suspect, or at least one of multiple smoked a cigar that wasn't available in London greatly narrowed the search. 

As for observing ash in reality, I am not experienced haha. I don't think much distinction would exist in each and every blend or cigar, save for maybe a few that burn in a particular fashion as to be observed with the naked eye. Pipe ash can look different even from the same blend in the same pipe. Moisture content, packing density, agitation from a tamper, and how it is smoked are all factors that will affect the appearance...cigars may be more easily read though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

LandonColby said:


> As for observing ash in reality, I am not experienced haha. I don't think much distinction would exist in each and every blend or cigar, save for maybe a few that burn in a particular fashion as to be observed with the naked eye. Pipe ash can look different even from the same blend in the same pipe. Moisture content, packing density, agitation from a tamper, and how it is smoked are all factors that will affect the appearance...*cigars may be more easily read though*.


It's cigar and cigarette ashes that he uses in the cases involving ash, isn't it? I don't know of a case with pipe tobacco, but, to be frank, I scarcely recall the details of any of them. But I vaguely recall him looking one up in his monograph in one of the stories, which, if my recollection is corrupt...er...correct, hints that he might not have had all 243 memorized, merely catalogued. We need to form up a puff séance to ask him to tell us from the beyond.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

freestoke said:


> It's cigar and cigarette ashes that he uses in the cases involving ash, isn't it? I don't know of a case with pipe tobacco, but, to be frank, I scarcely recall the details of any of them. But I vaguely recall him looking one up in his monograph in one of the stories, which, if my recollection is corrupt...er...correct, hints that he might not have had all 243 memorized, merely catalogued. We need to form up a puff séance to ask him to tell us from the beyond.


In chapter 4 of A Study in Scarlet he says "I have made a special study of cigar ashes--in fact, I have written a monograph upon the subject. I flatter myself that I can distinguish at a glance the ash of any known brand either of cigar or of tobacco."

So im not sure if the study includes tobacco, but he can in fact recognize both. I have a poor memory of them but I think you're right that there isn't a case involving anything other than cigar ash.


----------



## LandonColby (Sep 3, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> To what do you attribute the "fineness and grayness", Jim? For example *the lighter gray, say closer to white, you see ash in a cigar, indicates age; lighter/finer = older.*




I guess you learn something new every day! I didn't know that about cigar ash.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

LandonColby said:


> In chapter 4 of A Study in Scarlet he says "I have made a special study of cigar ashes--in fact, I have written a monograph upon the subject. I flatter myself that I can distinguish at a glance the ash of any known brand either of cigar or of tobacco."
> 
> So im not sure if the study includes tobacco, but he can in fact recognize both. I have a poor memory of them but I think you're right that there isn't a case involving anything other than cigar ash.


"Point, point, counterpoint, Jane, you ignorant slut." Good get, Landon! :tu

(So, Don. We're trying our best to re-stage the Conan Doyle Club arguments. How are we doing!? :lol


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

freestoke said:


> "Point, point, counterpoint, Jane, you ignorant slut." Good get, Landon! :tu
> 
> (So, Don. We're trying our best to re-stage the Conan Doyle Club arguments. How are we doing!? :lol


A LOT better, actually 

Love the "Count, Pointer, Count" quote. That was both of their best bits on that show.


----------

